

Show HN: How ShoveBox is Handling MacHeist Traffic - dangrover
http://files.dangrover.com/macheistbox.png

======
dangrover
This is a followup to this post: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=925592>

\- The site got almost 100K uniques this weekend.

\- I upgraded the server from 256MB to a 2GB slice and it's been handling
okay. I also used this as an opportunity to deploy the fancy Django version of
the site, at which point it began using a much bigger chunk of the 2GB. I'm
gonna try screwing with the settings, caching more, and switching from
mod_python to mod_wsgi.

\- The iPhone app has risen to the #9th most popular paid productivity app on
the US App Store.

\- The Mac app buzzed ahead of some competitors on Wakoopa (like Alexa for
desktop apps):

<http://files.dangrover.com/sbvsyojimbo.png>

<http://files.dangrover.com/sbvsevernote.png>

~~~
whalesalad
Definitely switch from mod_python to mod_wsgi. Also try setting up Nginx as a
proxy to Apache, using Nginx to serve static media and Apache(+mod_wsgi) for
only serving up the dynamic pages.

~~~
rbranson
Yes, mod_wsgi rules. For maintainability, reliability, and performance,
everything else pales when it comes to serving up Python apps.

~~~
dangrover
Okay, got it on wsgi. You're right. Muuuuuuch better

